# Lysis of bladder adhesions



## Yonekab (Oct 3, 2011)

Physician performed total abdominal hysterctomy, bliateral salpingi-oophrectomy and lysis of bladder adhesions. I know that the s&o is included with the hysterectomy but i need a cpt code for the lysis of bladder adhesions. Please help!!!!! Would i use 51030?


----------

